# Hrawkeye and Pele by pele76 ;)



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi there!

Last few nights after work I was doing some quiet file and sand paper works in my tiny room








Today was day for test new slingshots.
Small modification of Hrawk "hrawkeye" project (small bit wider fork tips and more ergonomic finger groove)

Some pics









My version of this nice slingshot (thx Hrawk for sharing pdf.)









Tiny&Fatty

















Service time (transform Barnett Cobra slingshot for slingbow)









Possessed









Great day out! Irish weather but... day off, relax, good company









Thanks one more time Hrawk for idea with small pocket slingshot! (soon will try smaller one)

Regards


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job. I haven't tried one of them yet.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hrawkeye is my 3rd handmade slingshot after loooooong break (several years didnt make any slingshot).
Still looking for "my way" and my "Holy Grail" slingshot.
Before was just hammer grip and nothing else, all my friend use this grip, nobody heard about pinch or finger supported fork.
I really dont know why i had that long time without slingshots


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

They look great. I hope to try a Hrawkeye soon.


----------



## Pele76 (Dec 5, 2012)

1... 2... 3... HrawkEye again!



















My vafourite frame so far.

Thx Hrawk!










How good is Hrawkeye? 

51 x 9,5mm steel balls... 10m


----------

